# Pharma Grade HGH



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Are there any that are not notably being copied at the moment, I am just after some advise on which is the better to look out for?

If this is not a suitable post please remove.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Your better off stating what HGH you can get.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh cant go wrong with hyge or genetech


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Your better off stating what HGH you can get.


I am still trying to source it. Will let you know.


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking at a website that is selling these.

Humatrope,

Norditropin NordiFlex,

Hygetropin.

I assume I am not allowed to put prices up?

Does this seem about right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no prices or names of websites


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Although I am very reluctant as it is possibly a scam


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sarge uk said:


> I am looking at a website that is selling these.
> 
> Humatrope,
> 
> ...


Good luck to be honest i wouldn't buy those brands off a website i think you'l be ripped off personally, Go through posts on the forum and read whats being used at the moment.

If there pens there going to much harder to fake, the hygetropin come in 8 or 10iu vials look for 'hygene' bottom right hand corner or there's plenty of Pfizer 36iu pens going around i would look for them over humatrope or norditropin.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go for Pfizer.I doubt you will get a fake..But be warned it is very expensive.


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

In the past I have tried, Pfizer but this was 10 years ago, cant really remember what it was like .

I have also tried Lilly Humatrope, Trimatropin and Jintropin, although not in the last 3 years so my sources have dried up.

How does the Hygetropin compare to the others?

Cheers


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

sarge uk said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> In the past I have tried, Pfizer but this was 10 years ago, cant really remember what it was like .
> 
> ...


Hyges are excellent, it's all I recommend really.

For the quality I would pick hyges over pharma due to the price.


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I have used Pfizer around 10 years ago @2iu ed which was too low, I have also used Lilly Humatrope, Jintropin and Trimatropin although the last time was 3 years ago and my sources have all but dried up.

How does Hygetropin compare to the above?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

quality wise genuine Hyge are good not as good as Pharma imo but still good


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I will try and find some Hyge then.

Are there any obvious fakes to look out for?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Sarge uk we are in the same boat mate !

Just got scanked for a few ££ on this goose chase !!

Maybe you can pm me if you get anywhere and il do the same for you ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Old n fat said:


> Sarge uk we are in the same boat mate !
> 
> Just got scanked for a few ££ on this goose chase !!
> 
> Maybe you can pm me if you get anywhere and il do the same for you ?


You will PM another member to give them a source.......C'mon mate use your common sense


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah yeah , sort of ..

**** sorry .

More info I think i ment but yeah I totally didn't think that out .

Sorry


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> You will PM another member to give them a source.......C'mon mate use your common sense


Hi

How do I PM a Moderator please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can't until you have been on the forum for a month and have 100 posts


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> You can't until you have been on the forum for a month and have 100 posts


OK cheers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Just remember theres fake hgh ,counterfeit hgh and real hgh 

Ive seen counterfeit that are on par with real hgh..

Then you have real pharma which is another league


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Goose said:


> Just remember theres fake hgh ,counterfeit hgh and real hgh
> 
> Ive seen counterfeit that are on par with real hgh..
> 
> Then you have real pharma which is another league


Cheers

I had some Lilly Humatrope about 18 years ago


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi just done a search and come to this thread as I've been offered some

Hgh By Eli Lilly 100% original taken in hospital 72 i.u

From one of my sources abroad who has come good over the past but this on it's own is double what most of my orders have been.

Is this gtg?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I've used Hygetropin blacktops which were good. Heard they get faked a fair bit at the minute, but my guy seems to get decent batches. I have the option for pharma grade, but it's well out of my price range, unfortunately. Shame as it's supposed to be the nuts.


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I've been looking for some time now after talking to someone in the gym about there cycle that got me looking, it's the almost a weeks money that puts me off.

I think it's one for next year now


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

So if Hyge is not Pharma (sorry but I don't know jack sh*t about HGH) what are the names for Pharma HGH? I am just looking into getting some HGH and I too want the best if possible...Obviously will do a lot of homework before taking the plunge.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Toad1977 said:


> Hi just done a search and come to this thread as I've been offered some
> 
> Hgh By Eli Lilly 100% original taken in hospital 72 i.u
> 
> ...


Risky buy.... Iv had a 72iu once in the past and there is such a thing , I use the 36iu (12mg) carts , I would ask for a photo or something first , not that it means anything as anyone can find a photo but something to to reassure you.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I can only dream about pharma hgh.


----------

